# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Win] Phần Mềm >  Hack băng thông 3g / 4G nhà mạng Viettel 2017

## ongbacvitteo

THỦ THUẬT HACK BĂNG THÔNG 3G / 4G NHÀ MẠNG VIETTEL


*Chia sẻ nội bộ nhé: 1tr/tút. Phá thì bạn cũng không ăn dc đâu. Share ra ngoài thì chẳng mấy mà fix.*


 Bước 1: Mua sim viettel theo các đầu số 0986 - 0987 - 0167 - 0168

 Bước 2: Dùng Dcom để kết nối với máy tính, tắt chương trình diệt virus đi nhé, vì phần mềm can thiệp vào sim nên sẽ bị chương trình diệt virus hiểu nhầm là virus. (Không tắt thì phải chọn Igrone hoặc Alow để sau này không hỏi lại) sau đó tải phần mềm Master Sim Checker 2.5 về cài đặt.

 >>> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7VzVAzJrdB-dFQ1VDY2TU50WFE/view (Mật khẩu giải nén là: 1)

Nếu hiện lên thông báo như này thì bấm Ignore nhé





 Bước 3: Sau khi cài đặt chương trình có giao diện như sau:



Chú ý, một số sim có thể phần mềm sẽ không nhận ra nhé các bạn. (nhiều lúc cũng hên xui ^^) Nhưng mà hên nhiều hơn, mình làm cho khách 5 con thì fail 1-2 con. Nếu không nhận ra sim thì phần mềm sẽ không hiển thị.


 Bước 4: Điền thông số như trên hình, rồi bấm start.

Bước 5: Lắp sim vào điện thoại rồi gọi 900, để ít nhất 5s rồi tắt nhé.




HƯỞNG THỤ THÀNH QUẢ THÔI

----------

